# Shine Art Colors



## jenjen0607 (May 1, 2013)

Ready to Place my first order from Shine Art. Question on which colors to order? I am going to order the Korean stones as from the feedback in the forum that seems to be the way to go. We do a lot of sports and will be using black shirts thus What colors should I use for:

Baseball Stitching --Siam or Lt. Siam
Softball -
Basketball- Orange
Football-
Breast Cancer Ribbon

Which blue is best on black shirts?

Also will be getting some Chinese stones for Decals for
Baseball Stitching
Breast Cancer
Basketball
Football

Also what other start up colors should I get?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jenjen0607 said:


> Ready to Place my first order from Shine Art. Question on which colors to order? I am going to order the Korean stones as from the feedback in the forum that seems to be the way to go. We do a lot of sports and will be using black shirts thus What colors should I use for:


Baseball Stitching - Lt. Siam will pop on black a little better.
Softball - Citrine is a pretty common color.
Basketball - Orange
Football - Smoked Topaz
Breast Cancer Ribbon - Pink... I would try Chinese Pink for Economics... 

Which blue is best on black shirts? - I really like Capri Blue and Blue Zircon... Actually all the blues!... But if I had to pick one... Probably Capri Blue...

"Also will be getting some Chinese stones for Decals for
Baseball Stitching
Breast Cancer
Basketball
Football"

Same colors as above...




jenjen0607 said:


> Also what other start up colors should I get?


I would figure out what colors you are likely to use for your area schools and what not... Based on experience you really should have them all.. Seems like just when I think I have the color someone wants they pick a different color...

But I would start with...

Crystal
Black
Lt.Siam
Citrine
Green
Smoked Topaz
Topaz and Lt. Topaz
Pink
Fuchsia / Hot Pink
Sapphire/Cobalt
Capri Blue
Peridot
Amethyst

I think those would give you the basics... I would figure ss10,ss6 and ss16 in each color... But then almost very design I do uses more than one stone size where many try to stick with ss10 only... For me I like the look of the various stone sizes in a design plus being many try to stick with ss10 only I'm doing something a little different than the competition by using the different stone sizes...

I will share a tip... 

Check out this video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcNPNIe3Qo8

There are actually a couple things I got from the video... One no StickyFlock workstation... She is just using a sewing cutting mat and sticking the template to it... GENIUS I think! Something different at least then what others are demonstrating...

Remember earlier I mentioned to consider stocking more than one stone size?.. It will save you tons of money and time in the long run!

Check out this design...










I did this design with an ss10 fill and an ss16 outline... Why?... So I only have to make one template as the video above shows.. Think of the money I save in template material... Plus as a bonus... Much easier to produce the transfers with one template than two right?... So it's a double win...

Consider this template...










When I am creating design I think ahead how I will produce the design too...

The Crystal, Peridot and Lt. Siam can all be cut on one template and Peace Love on another... The heart and flower is ss10 the Peace sign ss6 the Peace Love is ss10...

ss10 wont fit in ss6 holes... The flower and heart is separate enough where I can brush the two colors stones in easily... Then follow up with the ss6 stones for the peace sign...

One more just to hit the point home....










This design uses ss10 and ss6 crystal and ss10 Smoked Topaz...

So I cut the ss10 Crystal by itself... then ss10 Smoke Topaz and ss6 Crystal together in a separate template... 

Works GREAT!....

I will add to not be afraid to have one stone color but more than one stone size per template... Try out the idea with a smaller design to get the hang of using one template with multiple stone sizes...

This design is a good example... It's a basic little design with not a large stone count... It uses ss16, ss10 and ss6 Crystals stones but is easy enough to do in one template... 

Above the Football design you could do ss6 and ss10 crystal on one template using the example in the video... But because we need a second template anyhow for the football color I figure it's easier to split the crystal stones to two separate templates...











By stocking the different stone sizes we can produce better designs and cut down on the number of templates we need to cut and increase our production because we are using fewer templates....

Something worth considering...





Kevin


----------

